# Blackthorn Manor '09



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Well then, the creative viscera and juices have got to flowing-- a little too well, as always (I already have three pages of ideas in my notebook!) but I think I've narrowed it down to a loose sort of theme for this year to keep me focused. Last year it was the Nursery School of the Damned, and while I'm still gonna have a tiny corner of my yard dedicated to good ole Mumford Blackthorn and her crazy kidlets and love the idea of messing with childhood favorites, I think we're going back to the real-ish world of gore and horror

Fractured fairy tale style....

Think the Three Little Pigs meets Silent Hill, meets House of 1000 Corpses, meets Motel Hell and ummmmm I dunno... more dead things. I'm going all out with Swine Flu because it's tasteless and so full of possibilities! Gas masks, pig masks and werewolves on leashes. 
And I'm throwing this in there too. I think it's fitting and it WAS my starting off point for inspiration this year:
It's raining Mommy... on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a90318fc31
It all sort of flows with a storyline in my head, but anyway...

We barely get trick or treaters and I've got new neighbors to scare away so I've gotta do this right, yeah? Do it for myself and do it the way I want.

And I'm sick of hearing the words "cute". I heard it too much last year with the theme and by the end of the night I wanted to punch someone.

My only rule this year is: DO NOT DEPEND ON THE BROTHER TO HELP WITH ANYTHING
Learned my lesson last year that's for sure...

So? Whatchya think?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the idea of 3 Little Pigs meets House of 1000 Corpses meets Swine Flu! :devil:Just perfect! I see slaughtered pigs hanging and a pig head on a butcher block all the while a halfway broken TV leans in a corner playing old cartoons. "Not by the hair of my chinny chin chin!" 

And don't you hate that, when you've worked to make something creepy and maybe a little disturbing, and someone calls it "Cute". UGH!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Oooooooh, I'm liking the TV idea. We've got an old one in the garage I could use. Maybe some bloody handprints on the screen.

It is the worst! Momsy says it's because they don't know what else to say-- like they panic. But she does the same thing. Calls ME cute too. *shakes fist*


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That sounds like a very cool and creepy idea and the tv idea is great. Hope to see some pics of this if you pull it all off.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Moving VEERRY slowly along in the build process.... Work and summer theatre groups have been taking up alot of my time, but getting started's the hardest step and it's started!
















Super bare bones, but whatcha think so far? Can I pull it off?

Got a couple TV's in line and a bunch of piggy masks. I think alot of this is going to be realized in set-up... *hopehopehope*


----------

